# Camallanus outbreak - need Levamisole or Fenbendazole. Any leads? :)



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Looks like a ton of fish in my 33 gallon tank have Camallanus. I was wondering why my tank wasn't being overrun with baby guppies 

I've been reading online that Levamisole and Fenbendazole are both effective treatments for Camallanus.

I'd like to know if any of you have experience with either drug and if you would recommend one over the other.

I can get Fenbendazole from a vetenarian near where I live, but I'm having some trouble finding Levamisole. Any help is greatly appreciated!

(P.S., I've used Fenbendazole to get rid of Hydras and other little critters in my shrimp tank with great success.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Pm mykiss... He sells levamisole hcl, I had to do my tanks a couple months ago. The stuff works great and I didnt lose any inhabitants.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Foxtail about levamisole, PM or phone Patrick aka MyKiss with Canadian Aquatics. Followed his directions twice and lost a few guppies....most likely because I didn't recognize it soon enough and treat it quickly!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing your experiences, folks! I've PM'd Pat 

Unfortunately, I live in East Vancouver and don't have a car so it's bit of a headache getting to Pat's. Do you know of any other place that carries this?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

His Partner Charles lives/works in Vancouver just off Cambie.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

yep Charles is within walking distance of the Canada Line station off Marine.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks again for your help, folks.


----------

